# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Не заполнен ИНН при вводе контрагента

## siall

Розница 2.2.12.30.
Ранее при наполнении базы контрагентами достаточно было указать лишь правовой статус (Юр. лицо по умолчанию) и наименование контрагента и все.
 Не пойму, почему теперь без ввода ИНН и КПП не дает сохранить...
 Даже тех же ранее созданных контрагентов открываешь (без ИНН), ничего не меняя "Записать и закрыть" - ошибка "Не заполнен ИНН".
 Пробежался по настройкам и константам - ничего не нашел.
 Проверено на неск.базах с разными релизами, где ничего само не обновляется.

----------


## Aktprog04

Возможно кто-то поставил галочку проверки заполнения реквизита.

----------


## siall

ЧТо за галочка, где находится? Нет такой.
В конфигураторе код посмотрел, там, если у пользователя  есть "все права", то "Упрощеннный ввод доступен=Ложь" и однозначно идет проверка на заполненность ИНН. Что-то типа того.
 Все права, понятно, есть (администратор) и вроде как отключить это дело нельзя. Как до этого прокатывало без обязательности заполнения ИНН, так ии не понял...

----------


## maxja

Аналогичная ситуация. Как отключить проверку заполнения ИНН?

----------


## Ев.гения

> Розница 2.2.12.30.
> Ранее при наполнении базы контрагентами достаточно было указать лишь правовой статус (Юр. лицо по умолчанию) и наименование контрагента и все.
>  Не пойму, почему теперь без ввода ИНН и КПП не дает сохранить...
>  Даже тех же ранее созданных контрагентов открываешь (без ИНН), ничего не меняя "Записать и закрыть" - ошибка "Не заполнен ИНН".
>  Пробежался по настройкам и константам - ничего не нашел.
>  Проверено на неск.базах с разными релизами, где ничего само не обновляется.


Если стоит галочка в Администрировании - Обмен электронными документами - Сервисы-ЭДО, то поле ИНН в справочнике контрагентов обязательно!!! Сама искала 2 часа.

----------

Fltr (25.04.2020)

----------


## tolluu

Если стоит одна из галочек: ИспользоватьОбменБизнесСе  ть или ИспользоватьОбменЭД или ИспользоватьСинхронизацию  Данных

----------

